# Skipper's Adventures - Week 22 NSA



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 22

Sometimes an Agent simply must go to the source

NSA



I realize not everyone on the forum will recognize what NSA stands for
or their mission.
For those of you who aren't aware of this particular agency --
it is one of the largest intelligence gathering agencies in the world. 

Skipper is pictured standing in one of the server rooms in the facility*​


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Deborah your adventures are hilarious. I always make sure to see them each week. Skipper looks like a professional agent! No cameras or budgie guards could catch him.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:LAUGH: He looks annoyed with the photographer catching him out on his mission - that member of the paparazzi should have used a spy cam! 

GREAT stuff as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

LOL! That's great


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to see Skipper's more grown up look, what a stunning big boy he has become!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

As if to say "You go to the left, I'll go to the right. And whatever you do, don't get in my way."

Adorable!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

That boy knows how to get a job done! I imagine he parachuted in from his secret agent's helicopter. 

He's the best looking spy I've ever seen - James Bond has nothing on him. :thumbsup:

P.S. I'd like to see Skipper strutting his stuff on the catwalk (or budgiewalk) in one of his adventures. He is stunning, Deb. :budge:


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Skipper is growing up to be a gorgeous budgie Deb, such an adventurous boy!!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

This young man is taking on the "I am in command" stance of a big boy budgie
very smoothly. Great Work. Blessings , Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RioBlueFrites said:



Deborah your adventures are hilarious. I always make sure to see them each week. Skipper looks like a professional agent! No cameras or budgie guards could catch him.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Talia!



AnimalKaperz said:



:laughing: He looks annoyed with the photographer catching him out on his mission - that member of the paparazzi should have used a spy cam! 

GREAT stuff as always! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda. :spy:



budgiebabie said:



LOL! That's great

Click to expand...

Thanks, April!



aluz said:



It's good to see Skipper's more grown up look, what a stunning big boy he has become! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Aluz!



PrincipePio said:



As if to say "You go to the left, I'll go to the right. And whatever you do, don't get in my way."

Adorable! 

Click to expand...

  Thanks, Bethany!



Frankie'sFriend said:



That boy knows how to get a job done! I imagine he parachuted in from his secret agent's helicopter. 

He's the best looking spy I've ever seen - James Bond has nothing on him. :thumbsup:

P.S. I'd like to see Skipper strutting his stuff on the catwalk (or budgiewalk) in one of his adventures. He is stunning, Deb. :budge:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna!
I'll definitely keep your idea in mind for a future adventure.



kwatson said:



Skipper is growing up to be a gorgeous budgie Deb, such an adventurous boy!!

Click to expand...

 Awww, thanks, Kim!



Jo Ann said:



This young man is taking on the "I am in command" stance of a big boy budgie
very smoothly. Great Work. Blessings , Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Jo Ann, thank you!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I realize not everyone on the forum will recognize what 
NSA 
stands for
or their mission.

For those of you who aren't aware of this particular agency --
it is one of the largest intelligence gathering agencies in the world. 

Skipper is pictured standing in one of the server rooms in the facility​*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

No wonder he gets all the ladies


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



No wonder he gets all the ladies 

Click to expand...

Ooohh, just wait 'til you see what he's up to NEXT week! :laughing:*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh no! Is he part Persian?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



Oh no! Is he part Persian?

Click to expand...

 :laughing: THAT didn't even occur to me. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb. I didn't no what a NSA was either or I didn't no what the picture meant but when you told us I understood. Great adventures Skipper you are sure getting around. I wonder what adventure you will come up with next. Just love your adventures.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Agent Skipper is so loyal to National Security and bound to secrecy that if you were to ask him what NSA stands for, he'd tell you it means "No Such Agency"  

Master Jedikeet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jedikeet,

You are EXACTLY right about that!*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

A visit to the fair and NSA...what a busy budgie today.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Colonel Skip Skipperson not only goes on the most dangerous and risky of missions, he is the agent most responsible for providing the NSA with its most critical information....sleep well free world, our boy Skip is always on the job...


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL How funny, he looks like he is taking his mission very seriously!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SkyBluesMommy said:



A visit to the fair and NSA...what a busy budgie today.

Click to expand...

 There is no rest when you must defend the nation!



jonah said:



Colonel Skip Skipperson not only goes on the most dangerous and risky of missions, he is the agent most responsible for providing the NSA with its most critical information....sleep well free world, our boy Skip is always on the job...

Click to expand...

 Skip thanks you for the recognition of his efforts on behalf of the public, Randy!



LindseyLouWho said:



LOL How funny, he looks like he is taking his mission very seriously!

Click to expand...

 Skipper knows that the entire future of the free world depends on his skills.*


----------

